# Tapatalk has been installed



## mugzy (Nov 13, 2011)

For all of you IPad users Tapatalk has been installed here on Steroid Insight.


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 6, 2012)

Buahhhh I'm so in the dark I dont even know what a Tapatalk is!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spongy (Apr 8, 2012)

Phatbastard said:


> Buahhhh I'm so in the dark I dont even know what a Tapatalk is!!!!!!!!!!!!



You have much to learn my friend...


neither do I


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 8, 2012)

LOL I guess I could google it if I were at all intrested!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2012)

Tapatalk is an application for mobile devices to make using the boards easier. I use it for my iPhone often. its why sometimes you'll see me posting, but I don't check in at the shoutbox.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 8, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Tapatalk is an application for mobile devices to make using the boards easier. I use it for my iPhone often. its why sometimes you'll see me posting, but I don't check in at the shoutbox.



Ah yes, nice!  Is it a free App?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2012)

Spongy said:


> Ah yes, nice!  Is it a free App?



I believe it is.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 8, 2012)

very good stuff, I'll have to check it out.  I think Osiris uses it over at another board and i've always kind of wondered.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2012)

Spongy said:


> very good stuff, I'll have to check it out.  I think Osiris uses it over at another board and i've always kind of wondered.


Yeah O does use it.  He is partly credited with us having it installed here as he constantly whined for it.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 8, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah O does use it.  He is partly credited with us having it installed here as he constantly whined for it.



Is he on SI?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2012)

Spongy said:


> Is he on SI?



No he was on TID for a while though until folli-gate.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 8, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> No he was on TID for a while though until folli-gate.



ah yes...  I've only heard of Folli-gate through word of mouth.  Does that company sponsor here?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2012)

Spongy said:


> ah yes...  I've only heard of Folli-gate through word of mouth.  Does that company sponsor here?



I do not believe we have sponsors lined up yet.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 8, 2012)

ok, i just saw an ergo banner on here.  I PM'd admin about a possible sponsor as well.  W





PillarofBalance said:


> I do not believe we have sponsors lined up yet.


----------



## PFM (Apr 8, 2012)

I am on PB's level on this Tapatalk application . . . .did I just spell application correctly?

I am getting ahead you of Phat..........lol


----------



## robot lord (Apr 16, 2012)

How behind am I? I am still writing shit down in a marble notebook like elementary school!


----------



## Lulu66 (May 3, 2012)

Is there a way to make the shout box work on tapatalk?


----------

